# Cost for a maid



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I was wondering the average pay for a maid here in the Philippines. I want to be fair, but nit taken advantage of.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you can afford to live without one you'd be better off, lessons learned, been there done that. But usually the pay starting is 3,000 pesos a month and don't forget you'll have to feed her, take care of her similar to a child, they have wants and needs and the 3,000 pesos won't cover that and on holidays usually they will need to leave and spend time with family, don't forget the costs of housing (if she's living with you) another human being to take care of.

If she only works during the day, get ready to loose your many food, soap the list could get long especially if she's from your area... products little by little and if she is a stranger and you have kids... well sometimes they will walk off with your kids, especially if they become attached to them or feel you haven't paid them enough, this whole maid thing is a farce.

Get ready to be taken advantage of, you'd have better luck cleaning your own home and locking those gates and doors.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks. It will be a member from my church and a live in house help and caregiver for my disabled brother.


----------



## lets_take_a_look (Nov 18, 2015)

It depends greatly on the area. P3k a month may work elsewhere, but Makati, Fort Bonifacio, getting help in these areas can be quite expensive particularly as the help for the expat community also drives prices up. This is in addition to the competition against the lure of overseas employment and the fairly low unemployment rate giving helpers other options.

P10k a month in these places can still be considered fairly high.. on the other hand it's not that unusual to find even higher salary rates for help in these areas, say P13k. 

Speaking from experience, we recently had help here who was a hired to be all around help as well as a nanny for a newborn at P10k a month. She did not stay long because as a trained, certified caregiver, she soon got a call offering her P17k a month. We then interviewed a likely replacement who wanted to leave her own post nearby, but she was already receiving P13k a month and that was more than we could set for her to come work for us.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You will also be required to pay their Phil health and SSS. And maybe some schooling. Personal recommendations is the way to go, being from the local church stands for nothing.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

My soon to be ex wife had a yaya...watching our 2 children...4k a month


----------

